# Firmware Build 2018.12 5eadc71 (3/28/18)



## Brokedoc (May 28, 2017)

*In migrating to the new format of firmware discussion, all new firmware versions will have their own thread. Please limit discussion and questions specific to the version in the thread. In this thread, FW 2018.12 5eadc71 initially released on 3/28/18, this does not seem to be a wide release version for the Model 3 but is wide release for S/X.

This FW build has the NEW NAV ENGINE and is the first unified build for S3X, Right scroll wheel now controls AP follow distance.*
*
*


----------



## LucyferSam (Sep 13, 2017)

Seems likely that this is a test build rolled out to very early drivers, but given that it appears to be unified with the S/X build can @apmowery (who seems to be the only one around here who has it) check to see if the USB playback functionality mimics the S/X? Fingers crossed as I may be alone but that is way more important to me than updated maps ;-}


----------



## Jackson Law (Mar 28, 2018)

The owner's manual has been updated to reflect these changes:

https://www.tesla.com/content/dam/tesla/Ownership/Own/Model 3 Owners Manual.pdf


----------



## Kcharwood (Sep 24, 2017)

Jackson Law said:


> The owner's manual has been updated to reflect these changes:
> 
> https://www.tesla.com/content/dam/tesla/Ownership/Own/Model 3 Owners Manual.pdf


I just got the update. Will take pics when I'm back at my car.


----------



## Kcharwood (Sep 24, 2017)

2018.12


----------



## Kcharwood (Sep 24, 2017)

I definitely walked up and unlocked my charge port this morning by just pressing the button on the cable, so hopefully that’s fixed!!


----------



## Kcharwood (Sep 24, 2017)

Kcharwood said:


> I definitely walked up and unlocked my charge port this morning by just pressing the button on the cable, so hopefully that's fixed!!


False alarm? Definitely did not unlock tonight until I popped a door open.


----------

